# Split(snow)-boards



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Tree Ebay or Splitboard.com. I know Justme on that site is trying to unload a fairly unused 159 Voile Split. She's looking for around $500 but I bet you can knock some $$ off of that.


----------



## bzapski (Aug 18, 2005)

Please let me give you some very important advice on splitters.

Whatever you do for no reason should you even consider buying a burton splitboard. THEY ARE ABSOLUTE CRAP...

The board you get should depend on your own style but make sure it has the Voile kit there is no substitute. also if you can afford it the Black Diamond 3 piece polls with the snap locks are great. Snap locks are way easier than twist locks and the 3 piece polls get way smaller when you stow them on the way down.

Also I would order an extra binding pin to keep in your pack just in case.
There would be nothing worse than getting to the top of a sik line and losing a pin somehow.

Never Summer will split any board in their line. never split your own and throw the kit on. You need an inside edge . 

My splitter has changed my life. Good luck.
bzapski,,, from deep,deep in the san juans- the best mountain range in CO


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

*proform!*

If you know antone who works at a resort or a shop, get them to proform one for you from wasatch touring in utah. form on them is 460 or so.

PS TOTALLY RIGHT on the comment on burton splitters. I've had 3 & never had a prob, my buddy with a burton has problems all the time!

Kaleb


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Maybe it should be modified to say never ever buy a Burton split with the Burton interface because they are absolute crap. I pretty much hate Burton for other reasons. This year though, they have gone to the Voile interface. So the assembly problems associated with Burtons are no more.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Word, thanks for the good stuff here fellas. Good to know never summer splits their boards. So I basically want the Voile interface, correct? Do any of you guys know of anywhere in the state, pref. around the Fort to find one or should I just send off for one? You mention if I know anyone at the resorts or shops.....thats a bummer, I no longer have any insider friends, they've all moved up to better jobs, sucks for me.

BZAp- what board/setup do you ride. And I believe you about it changing your life, I know where the good stuffs at, gotta good crew of tele friends, I just gotta get myself there.


----------



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

Ski.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Word, thanks for the good stuff here fellas. Good to know never summer splits their boards. So I basically want the Voile interface, correct? Do any of you guys know of anywhere in the state, pref. around the Fort to find one or should I just send off for one? You mention if I know anyone at the resorts or shops.....thats a bummer, I no longer have any insider friends, they've all moved up to better jobs, sucks for me.
> 
> BZAp- what board/setup do you ride. And I believe you about it changing your life, I know where the good stuffs at, gotta good crew of tele friends, I just gotta get myself there.


Yes, the voile interface is the one you want, and it's the only one currently being made. 
The Blaho Bro's do the Never Summer Splits. It's a custom job so you have to order one from them. Get a hold of Bentley on Splitboard.com. He'll give you the info on getting one made if you are interested. They run about $1000 fyi. Nice freaking boards though. I've road a Voile 166 the past 3 seasons. Great board, can be a little soft once the snow firms up in the spring. Excellent for pow. Voile is now making two stiffy models which are supposed to be excellent. They make a 161 and a 171. Neptune's carries Voile Splits as well as a few skate/snowboard shops like Emage in Denver.


----------



## bzapski (Aug 18, 2005)

I ride a voile free ride --voile interface 166. 
Last guy is right ,,a little soft for the crud but when I'm splittin up It is usually because I am goin to the goods. 
let's face it-- to get to the goods we eventually will end up in places with variable conditions and No doubt you will eventually have to drop in on something that is bulletproof and wind battered. Slightly stiffer board would have helped in a couple of these situations. ( Not to big a problem) 
However this board is a dream on what we are searching for---it floats, cuts, holds, and is light.

Can't speak for how the stiffer boards do in the goods.

One last thing, The original voiles are auto set back and have a good amount of sidecut. This means they float and turn pretty quick. I sized down a bit. to 166 for a pow board, 

You don't want to get stuck in one of those long, steep, tight one's that we all love --with too huge a board -

Bottom line-- just get one for as cheap as you can as fast as you can that was factory-split with a voile kit, THe rest doesn't matter so much


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Ski - :roll: 

A $1000 for a board you are going to destroy in the BC? 

Use that cash for a sled and buy a cheap board off e-bay. Then lap yo friends all day long!


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

RDNEK said:


> Ski - :roll:
> 
> A $1000 for a board you are going to destroy in the BC?
> 
> Use that cash for a sled and buy a cheap board off e-bay. Then lap yo friends all day long!


Yeah that'll be cheaper. :lol: 

Voile Splitz are running $759 this year I believe. That is still about $500 cheaper than buying a decent AT setup and boots. Get a split you won't regret it.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Believe me, a sled is tempting. But I dont really have the means for one right now. As for SKi.....there will be none of that....unless its uphill. 

This brings me to my next question, do you guys w/ splits still use the same boots or did you have to buy some just for the splitboard? Obviously, I'd like to use the boots I already have and I know some interface's allow you to use the boots you already got.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

You use what ever boot binding interface you choose. I use straps and soft boots. Your bindings or mounting to plates that slide over pucks, which are set to your stance. So you can go hard boot, soft boot, straps, step ins, plates, whatever you like. The plates slide off the pucks and quickly move to tour mode. Then you just tour in your bindings. It's a pretty simple setup, but for some pics chick out Voile's site. I have toured several miles over three years on my original setup. After about 140 days I broke a tail clip. After 180 days I cracked my slider plates. None of these problems caused me to lose a day of riding. Very, very reliable.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Definitely get over to the Splitboard.com Forums. The community there can really help you out with your questions. Many more experts on splitboards there than on this board. I have rode with a few of the guys from that site. All are very cool. Plus representitaves from Never Summer and Voile frequent that board. You can get info directly from them if need be.


----------

